# Big Nick, et al



## bignick

Not quite yet....but I plan on putting together a video for my tae kwon do club to throw up on our website.  As soon as I get some clips or even the whole video, I'll either post it here or give a link.  Hopefully this thread will spur me into action to get off my but and do it...


----------



## arnisador

Do it!


----------



## bignick

Haha, thanks for the encouragement, but until I get some things set up it might take a bit....but I may have a short clip or two at the end of this weekend...

 Until then, you'll just have to be satisified with the pics in this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...1&pp=15&highlight=big+nick+black+belt+grading


----------



## bignick

A preview of things to come...















 This one has a cool little back story.  Being a college club we're pretty relaxed and the student pictured has a tendency to randomly attack me.  Mostly out of jest, and most of the time it's just a quick feint or roundhouse.  But this time I was talking to the photographer about shots we should get of the class and she came up from behind and tried to grab me.  I have no idea what I did, but this is how we ended up, with the photographer right there taking a picture of me, as my jujutsu instructor would say, helping her harmonize with the universe.


----------



## Loki

Funny story. Nice photos Nick. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa

The photos are very cool Nick.  I really like the first one, action shots are the best.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brother John

Very Coooool Nic, very.


Your brother
John


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gemini

Nice pics, Nick. Can't wait for the movie!


----------



## Xequat

bignick said:
			
		

> I plan on putting together a video for my tae kwon do club to throw up on our website.


Well, I didn't see you club throw up on your website, but I did like the rest of it.  Seriously, that is really cool.  Excellent photography...good job catching those action pictures...they look great!


----------



## bignick

Got some stuff video taped, but anybody that's done video editing knows it can take a while


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bignick said:
			
		

> A preview of things to come...


Those pictures bring back memories...         Thanks for sharing. It looks like your cross-training in JJ, Judo and TKD is paying off.


----------



## Brother John

I like the first pic, where you are air-born

looks like you are riding a HUGE, invisible, Harley in the sky....


Your Brother (riding free)
John


----------



## arnisador

Yeah, I like the "wire work" in that one too!


----------



## bignick

Got a very, very, very, rough draft...basically just to show where I want to go...the music i just threw in, but it seemed to work well. But I need to get a lot more clips.

 So check it out here....


----------



## Brother John

COOL:
Vintage "Run-DMC"

I especially enjoyed the demo where you launched that poor skinny person.

Nice!


Your Brother
John


----------



## Gemini

Brother John said:
			
		

> I especially enjoyed the demo where you launched that poor skinny person.


  No kidding! I hope he got his pilot license before that little demo. He was definately airborn. 

   Nicely done. Very good choriography. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## bignick

Well, just remember it's not always me there...but yeah, that was fun.


----------



## bignick

sorry about the bandwidth problems, by the way...


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bignick said:
			
		

> Got a very, very, very, rough draft...basically just to show where I want to go...the music i just threw in, but it seemed to work well. But I need to get a lot more clips.
> 
> So check it out here....


Who says big guys can't move gracefully?  Good job, Bignick!!!


----------



## bignick

Not bad for 6'5'' and 340 lbs, eh?


----------



## Sapper6

looks cool man


----------



## Loki

Great stuff! I'm not much of a kata fan, but the stage fighting and your nunchaku work were awesome. Did anyone else notice the song starts off with a non-word?


----------



## swiftpete

I agree, the nunchaku stuff looked great. Shows you've spent ages practicing in your bedroom, whacking yourself round the elbows and in the back of the head over the past few yrs!


----------



## bignick

swiftpete said:
			
		

> Shows you've spent ages practicing in your bedroom, whacking yourself round the elbows and in the back of the head over the past few yrs!



You study that style too, huh?

That's why I never owned a pair of the foam chucks, the "feedback" of the wood ones are a lot better.


----------



## arnisador

My son saw some foam nunchakus the other night, and I had to explain to him that  the foam was there to protect the user, not the partner! But I too always used (octagonal) wooden ones for the feedback. Ya gotta know how you're doing.


----------



## Gary Crawford

Me too, I learned on a pair of 18oz octagons with a chain. I always made sure that I practiced in hearing distance on someone waiting to hear a "Crack!!" so they could come check on me!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bignick said:
			
		

> Not bad for 6'5'' and 340 lbs, eh?


 
No. Very good. I really enjoyed watching.

I just found out that my similiarly sized Physics professor friend studied ballet for years. (not equating your MA with dance, only the idea that large people can be graceful as well as powerful).


----------



## bignick

Well, hopefully there will be less of me in the future...the goal is to be under 300 by the time I graduate in May...


----------



## arnisador

Good luck with that. Forty pounds by May seems a reasonable, though not easy, goal.


----------



## Shirt Ripper

arnisador said:
			
		

> Good luck with that. Forty pounds by May seems a reasonable, though not easy, goal.


 
Yeah, he'll get it though.  Trust me.

Also, you want more footage for that tape?  'cause we can do that.


----------



## bignick

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Yeah, he'll get it though.  Trust me.
> 
> Also, you want more footage for that tape?  'cause we can do that.



Yeah, but that Pizza Hut today didn't help...

Yeah, swing by sometime and we'll video some more stuff...


----------



## arnisador

A video of you two guys eating pizza? Dude, I'll pass!

(And why haven't I gotten an invitation to share some pizza?)


----------



## Shirt Ripper

arnisador said:
			
		

> A video of you two guys eating pizza? Dude, I'll pass!
> 
> (And why haven't I gotten an invitation to share some pizza?)


 
Shoot, I'd watch it...while eating pizza.  Yes!


----------



## bignick

Yeah, in case anyone hadn't figured it out...I know this cat...

He's my goto guy on topics of health/fitness/etc...


----------



## Solidman82

I'm eager to see a few clips of this nunchaku work without the badwidth problems. I also couldn't see the pictures either, bad deal. >_<


----------



## bignick

Looks like their back up...


----------



## bignick

If anybody has any problems with the clip and wants to see it...I can email it to you no problem...just PM me...it's just not good enough to ask Bob to host it here yet...


----------



## Solidman82

Finally saw it, not too shabby. You need to put footwork into your chucks stuff and stop looking like you're holding your breath though (makes a flexible weapon seem rigid). The self defense stuff looked amazing though, good speed, excellent breakfalls. Overall, I liked it.


----------



## bignick

yeah, actually, the chucks are really just filler until I can get a bunch of the other students filmed...didn't have time to plan anything....just started whipping them around...

Good ideas though...


----------



## Solidman82

I have never EVER planned any kind of a routine with chucks. They're a weapon that gets into your muscle memory and should just flow out of you like waving your hand around in water.......and then slapping water into somebody's face!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

That was massively cool, Nick.  I really enjoyed the stage show.


----------



## bignick

A preview of things to come...


----------



## Slippery_Pete

bignick said:
			
		

> A preview of things to come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has a cool little back story.  Being a college club we're pretty relaxed and the student pictured has a tendency to randomly attack me.  Mostly out of jest, and most of the time it's just a quick feint or roundhouse.  But this time I was talking to the photographer about shots we should get of the class and she came up from behind and tried to grab me.  I have no idea what I did, but this is how we ended up, with the photographer right there taking a picture of me, as my jujutsu instructor would say, helping her harmonize with the universe.



I just saw this...harmonize my ***...you were having fun hurting the poor student...she looks to be in a lot of pain...why do you cause her so much pain?


----------



## bignick

Slippery_Pete said:
			
		

> I just saw this...harmonize my ***...you were having fun hurting the poor student...she looks to be in a lot of pain...why do you cause her so much pain?



Ah...don't worry about her...we sorted it all out in the end...


----------



## Shirt Ripper

Slippery_Pete said:
			
		

> I just saw this...harmonize my ***...you were having fun hurting the poor student...she looks to be in a lot of pain...why do you cause her so much pain?


 
:sadsong:


----------



## bignick

OK...got a new video if you want to check it out.  I'll be attaching it shortly...

It's from a demo a few of us did the other day.  I compiled all the breaks and added a bit of metal and here we have it...


----------



## bignick

Ok...here it is!!!  Keep your eyes peeled in the last two seconds when you can see Shirt Ripper and Slippery_Pete walk in front of the camera and make a guest appearance...

View attachment 5817


----------



## Cryozombie

Nice breaks man.


----------



## bignick

Thanks...unfortuneately...that's all the audience seemed to care about...


Oh, well...can't win them all...


----------



## bignick

Ok...changed some stuff around...watch this one instead...


----------



## BrandiJo

dude thats nice


----------



## Slippery_Pete

Sweet...i keep watching the last two seconds...i don't know why...too bad for broken fingers...jump back kicks...and too bad for jump spin knife foots...broken feet...


----------



## tkd_jen

Very cool Big Nick!!! You rock!


----------



## bignick

tkd_jen said:
			
		

> Very cool Big Nick!!! You rock!



I know...


----------



## Brandon Fisher

Nice break!!


----------



## bignick

I've joined the youtube revolution and posted some videos...

http://www.youtube.com/user/bignickolson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

bignick said:


> I've joined the youtube revolution and posted some videos...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/bignickolson


 
Cool thanks for the clips!


----------

